# Tai Chi Chuan & Bagua Zhang in Huntington, New York



## pete (Mar 8, 2009)

*Silk Wind Studio* *Huntington, NY*  web: www.silkwindstudio.com

ongoing classes:
*  *Tai Chi*: Sunday 9:30am & Tuesday 8:00pm
* * Bagua*:  Tuesday 7:00pm

Class prices: $14, or $110 for block of 10 classes.

*Upcoming Workshops:*

** Chin Na Workshop*: *Friday, 3/13/09 (7:00-9:30pm)*
-- the skill of locking your opponent's joints that is very effective with the sensitivity and softness learned through the internal arts such as Tai Chi. * *Ta**i Chi Sword:* *Friday 4/17/09 (7:00-9:30pm)*
-- always fun, challenging, and informative... learn to work with this graceful, yet deadly weapon
* *Spinal QiGong:* *Friday 5/8/09 (7:00-9:30pm)*
-- this is a great set for spinal health, resolving back issues, and cultivating internal energy through the spine
* *Tai Chi Diagram:* *Friday 6/12/09 (7:00-9:30pm)*
-- this workshop links the philosophies of Yin & Yang with a simple exercise done solo and with a partner


Workshop Prices: $25 in advance, $35 day of workshop.


*MORE BAGUA:*

*Bagua 64-Hands Series:* 
monthly series begins Sunday, 3/29/09 (12:00-2:30pm) 
Dates: 3/29, 4/26, 5/31, 6/28, 7/26, 8/30, 9/27, 10/25


Series Price: $200 for 8-part series in advance, or $35 to drop-in for any individual workshop.


*Silk Wind Studio*
*332 East Jericho Turnpike*
*Huntington Station, NY 11746*

Web: www.silkwindstudio.com 

thanks,
Pete Landini


----------



## pete (Oct 5, 2009)

We've moved!  Come check out our new space (about 1 mile from the old location) at:

*Silk Wind Studio*
*1 Schwab Rd (at New York Ave)*
*Melville, NY 11747*

*Tai* *Chi Chuan*: Sunday 9:30am & Tuesday 8:00pm
*Baguazhang*:  Tuesday 7:00pm 

Yoga and Children's Kenpo Karate also available.

*Website*: www.silkwindstudio.com 

Peace & Tao,
Pete.


----------



## pete (Jun 6, 2010)

Internal Martial Arts are not only Alive & Well... but GROWING on Long Island!

We've added a new Tai Chi class on Wednesday Nights, and 
Sunday June 20th will be doing a special *Bagua Workshop: Introduction to DEER HORN KNIVES*! 

Regular Schedule is now: 
*Tai Chi:* Sunday 9:30am, Tuesday 8:00pm, Wednesday 7:15pm
*Bagua:* Tuesday 7:00pm

*Push Hands, Rou Shou, & Martial Applications*: First Friday each month 7:00pm

*Bagua Workshops*: Third Sunday each month 12:00-2:30pm

Silk Wind Studio: 1 Schwab Road, Melville, NY 11747
www.silkwindstudio.com 

Peace & Tao,
Pete Landini


----------



## pete (Jul 23, 2011)

hey gang, its been about a year since i've updated this post

Anyone interested in some good Tai Chi & Bagua, look no further!  Silk Wind classes have expanded once again, with a _de facto _"Beginner Class" Thursday nights at 7pm. Our Student base consists of several experience, black belt and instructor level students of other arts such as Jujitsu, Wing Chun, Aikido, Ishinryu, and several flavors of Kenpo Karate. We have equal number of students with no prior martial experience, including men and women of ages ranging from mid-20's to early-60's.  

Check out the website for updates, special events, workshops, and other goodies...
www.silkwindstudio.com


*Regular Schedule is now: 
**Tai Chi:* Sunday 9:30am, Tuesday 8:00pm, Thursday 7:00pm (beginner class)
*Bagua:* Sunday 8:30am, Tuesday 7:00pm 

*Bagua Workshops*: Third Sunday each month will resume in September, see website for details.
*Tai Chi Workshops:* To be scheduled one Friday night each month beginning in September, see website for details 

Silk Wind Studio: 1 Schwab Road, Melville, NY 11747
www.silkwindstudio.com 

Peace & Tao,
Pete Landini


----------

